# Faro to Central Portugal by car



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

On the 24th November i fly into Faro as there is no flights from Liverpool to Porto also Lisbon dates where no good. I then need to drive up to Gois in Central Portugal area.

Any comments or advice also what are the tolls like and any idea how much they are.

Are there any areas where there are speed cameras or other things to watch for.

Peter


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Speed cameras tend to be mobile. They also park on the hard shoulder on the motorway, they don't stop you, you just get the letter in the post. 120 euros please Mr Silvers. Kerching!
The only fixed ones you will encounter are in Lisbon centre and if you go to Porto.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

"I would just get a bus to Lisbon Peter! That way you can sit back and enjoy the trip (no stress) Next a bus from Lisbon to Coimbra. Expect delays though, because of the flooding. A car hire deal in Coimbra, will be much cheaper for just running about locally, than hiring one at the airport in Faro.

Bear in mind your free bar bill ( for the duration of the storm ) lol
Seriously, this is the way to do it. Leave the car back and just bus it back to Faro.
You need to start thinking with a portuguese mentality now.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Mr Blueskies

I have done Porto airport to Porto then Porto to Coimbra then on to Serpins and enjoyed the trip all by train. This time from landing in Faro i have less than 48 hours to travel to Gois about 500 km and return for a flight home. 

This trip i am bringing my son to see Gois and the house and then sign the promessa contract. Well time is tight but with the rest of my life ahead of me who cares. 

Peter


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Mr Blueskies
> 
> I have done Porto airport to Porto then Porto to Coimbra then on to Serpins and enjoyed the trip all by train. This time from landing in Faro i have less than 48 hours to travel to Gois about 500 km and return for a flight home.
> 
> ...


Peter, i would suggest that if your short of time then drive up, you won't have time to lose on slow busses and waiting to change transport,etc, better to jump straight on the motorway and zoom up to Gois. tolls from Faro to a1 junction north of Lisbon is around 25 euros, a1 north will be around 10 euros. about 6 hours drive i think....


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*faro*

Hi Peter
Go on Google earth and it will show you the way trough A2, A10, A13 and A1. Less than 500 km and under 5 hours drive each way. This is respecting the speed limits. I find that, if you do around 130/135kmh they don´t bother you. If an unmarked car stops you or if they are waiting for you, you will have to pay the fine straight away, the car will not move from where ever they stop you until the ticket is paid for. On the A2 keep an eye on vehicles that apparently seem to be broke down on the hard shoulder, it is one of their best tricks. Fallow this route and you will be ok. At that time of the year, does Motorways will be nearly empty, with exception to the A1
John999


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi PeterFC

You can also let the train take the strain. The fare from Faro to LIsbon is 13 euros oneway (21 euros First Class!!) The bit from Lisbon to Gois I am not too sure about but the bus service is generally very good from Lisbon.

I must admit I much prefer to drive

Have a look at viamichelin.com this is the link from Faro central to Gois

Routes Faro Góis ViaMichelin: Route planner Faro Góis


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry should have added the following information

Time
07h20 
Distance
543 km 

a large part of the drive is on motorways


----------

